# Dr. RH "Cigar Remedy" PG Solution.



## JEBalles (Jan 22, 2011)

I went to my local tobacconist to buy a humidifer and just asked for the smallest one and they gave me a Dr. RH humidifer. I only found out later that it says to use their own Dr. RH Cigar Remedy (whose ingredients are only PG and distilled water). and specifically NOT to use 50/50 PG/distilled water, which I already have. Do I need to fork up the cash to get the right solution, or can I just use my 50/50 PG solution?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

P/G solution is a solution for a problem that doesn't exist IMHO. Get some distilled water and Kitty Litter or if you feeling wealthy Heart felt beads!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn, Tony is fast....
I was gunna post.....counted to ten...
and Bang,,,,,it is done for me....

Listen to thism man,,,,,,,sooner or later you will use KL or Beads.
Sooner is cheaper.....


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Any 50/50 solution of PG and distilled water will work—you don't have to use their special juice. Normally though, PG doesn't evaporate as fast as water so you should only need to add that once a year or so. Plain distilled water in between should be fine.


----------



## JEBalles (Jan 22, 2011)

Hmm, well the little guys inside the thing look a lot like those beads, so I guess I'll just fill it up with distilled water and see how that works. Next time, I'll go with the beads.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

JEBalles said:


> Hmm, well the little guys inside the thing look a lot like those beads, so I guess I'll just fill it up with distilled water and see how that works. Next time, I'll go with the beads.


So it wasn't hydrated when you bought it? Or did the gel dry out?


----------



## JEBalles (Jan 22, 2011)

It wasn't hydrated when I got it. It says to charge before use.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

JEBalles said:


> It wasn't hydrated when I got it. It says to charge before use.


Odd... I guess they want to double dip by selling you their special juice. If you can get some PG from your local drugstore you can make your own, but it may be cheaper to buy a small bottle of theirs if this is the only humidifier you'll need it for. Point is, any 50/50 solution will work as well as theirs.


----------



## JEBalles (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for all the quick responses! I just wish I had come here before buying this silly thing.


----------

